# Payday for Grubhub and Postmates



## NY Peach (Jun 12, 2016)

I recently starting doing Grubhub and Postmates and was wondering how the pay periods and paydays work. 

For reference, I use Bank of America and my Doordash deposit hits my account on Tuesday and my Uber deposit hits my account on Wednesday. I know Uber and Doordash pay periods end on the Sunday before the deposit is sent.

Thanks!


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

Grubhub is pay comes in on thursday. Postmates for me at least is every 4-5 Business days. So sadly I don't see my pay until the next week.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Monday through Sunday is the pay.. GrubHub drivers get paid on Thursday.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Or u can sign up for dailypay and get paid daily or multiple times a day.


----------

